

Ask HN: S2008 applicant weed out question? - thomasswift

Are any of the following true? (a) You are the only founder. (b) You are a student who may return to school in the fall. (c) Half or more of your group can't move to Boston for the summer. (d) One or more founders will keep their current jobs during the summer. (e) None of the founders are programmers.<p>Is this the first line of defense again single founders and others who are not fully committed and/or just not hackers?
======
Raphael
Yes.

